# Ponki pictures!



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> We had 2-3 feet of snow over the weekend! So, most of the side walk got shoveled in my little cul-de-sac and it created a hundred little walk ways... Ponki was running through them like she was a rat in a maze... it was too funny. She would loose sight of me and then pop up on her hind legs in order to see over the walls of snow! LOL
> 
> The first picture was taken just in time as she crashed into my camera! Such a silly girl... she becomes a real goof out in the snow!


Thats funny.......My mom just emailed and said you guys are expecting another storm this weekend??? Wow as if you need anymore. Good luck!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, we need a lot of luck between all these non-driving marylanders  ROFL! ... we are suppose to get another 10 - 20 inches. I'm not really a fan of the snow, but hey, at least we get some vacation! :smow:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good gracious, it looks like here. We haven't been slammed as bad as some of the States, but we get a good thaw going, then get 18" overnight!!!


----------

